# Dyatlov Pass Incident



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

What a totally spooky and creepy case this is.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2020)

This was a sad event, there have been several TV debates
about these unfortunate victims of violence.

There is no logical explanation as to what happened, they
were discovered a while after the actual event and any
evidence had by then disappeared.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 31, 2020)

Interesting reading on this case.  Can come to a couple of hypothoses as to what happened here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Mike said:


> This was a sad event, there have been several TV debates
> about these unfortunate victims of violence.
> 
> There is no logical explanation as to what happened, they
> ...


I agree, Mike, there doesn't seem to be any logical explanation, and so many of the theories as to what may have happened really spooks me out.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Interesting reading on this case.  Can come to a couple of hypothoses as to what happened here.


Would love to hear them, Lew.

I've tried coming up with scenarios and theories as to what may have taken place, but none seem to add up.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2020)

So obvious.  A werewolf.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2020)

I've read a good bit about this one, as it creeps me out, too.  I don't think we'll ever know what really happened.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 15, 2020)

I personally think that the victim's injuries were too extreme to have resulted from an avalanche, and were rather caused by a Yeti-type creature which the Russians can't openly discuss as a possibility.  It's a haunting story...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Would love to hear them, Lew.
> 
> I've tried coming up with scenarios and theories as to what may have taken place, but none seem to add up.


I think they stumbled onto either a secret testing area for military weaponry and it was cleverly covered up so as to confuse the investigators, or as was the sad outcome for some postwar survivors, they became recluses in the remote mountainous areas.  Most were suffering from what is called PTSD today, and if these folks encroached upon one of these hermits areas, it would be over for them.  That individual would be clever enough to make their demise look like many probabilities.


----------



## rgp (Jan 10, 2021)

There was a program about this on TV just last night.........No new evidence / theories .

The 'really' suspicious part too me is the fact that two of the victims had their eyes removed, and one had his tongue removed. I seriously doubt an avalanche would do that   .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

rgp said:


> There was a program about this on TV just last night.........No new evidence / theories .
> 
> *The 'really' suspicious part too me is the fact that two of the victims had their eyes removed, and one had his tongue removed. I seriously doubt an avalanche would do that*  .


ROFL!

I, too, have never heard of an avalanche doing such either.

Sure makes one think what took place, and definitely falls into the category of things that can give one nightmares.


----------



## rgp (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFL!
> 
> I, too, have never heard of an avalanche doing such either.
> 
> Sure makes one think what took place, and definitely falls into the category of things that can give one nightmares.




Between the documentary last night, and recent reading on the subject, my curiosity is peaked [for now] and I reading more about it. ....... If I find anything 'earth-shattering' I'll post it.

<caveat> Don't hold U'r breath....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

rgp said:


> Between the documentary last night, and recent reading on the subject, my curiosity is peaked [for now] and I reading more about it. ....... If I find anything 'earth-shattering' I'll post it.
> 
> <caveat> Don't hold U'r breath....


I went through a stage where I was reading every article I came across, but none really offered much in the way of something concrete.


----------



## rgp (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I went through a stage where I was reading every article I came across, but none really offered much in the way of something concrete.



One thing that strikes me odd overall. The purpose of the original group was to , summit an 8000 ft peak, and ski it ?? In February ??? Not sure I even buy that from the beginning . I think there may be something more to it @ that point.

Maybe I'm just not that adventurous ?


Aunt Marg said:


> I went through a stage where I was reading every article I came across, but none really offered much in the way of something concrete.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

rgp said:


> One thing that strikes me odd overall. The purpose of the original group was to , summit an 8000 ft peak, and ski it ?? In February ??? Not sure I even buy that from the beginning . I think there may be something more to it @ that point.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not that adventurous ?


Indeed, quite an expedition.

For sure, lots of questionable factors related to, and even more surprising, after all these years, no one has stepped forward to spill the beans as to what exactly happened, and to date, no one seems to no anything. It's just all so very spooky.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't believe the latest explanation -  what about the two bodies who were missing their eyes, one was missing its tongue, and one was missing its eyebrows.  Definitely sus.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I don't believe the latest explanation -  what about the two bodies who were missing their eyes, one was missing its tongue, and one was missing its eyebrows.  Definitely sus.


And part of a missing check bone and skull.

None of it adds up.

No footprints outside of those in the expedition party, and 8 people dead. 

The more I think about it, the more it creeps me out.


----------



## Mike (Jan 11, 2021)

There is a film made about this incident, it is called
"Devil's Pass", you have to buy it or have Amazon
Prime, or Netflix, or some other that stream or sell.

Here is a link to a YouTube about it, unfortunately
it is 50 minutes long and audio only!





I went back to YouTube and asked for the full movie,
there is a selection of different "opinions" I think, so
here is the link to the whole page there.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=devil's+pass+full+movie

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

Fantastic, Mike!

Thank you kindly for posting this!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

An excellent watch, Mike.

Here is another with a conclusion that somewhat satisfied me, that is until no mention was made regarding the member of the group "_who's skull had been smashed moments before his death_", nor that of the oldest member of the group that suffered chest fractures by an "_immense force comparable to that of a car crash_".

This watch has actual pictures taken of the group.


----------



## Mike (Jan 12, 2021)

Since all Scientific, Logical, Improbable and Comical suggestions
have been discussed here and in the World generally, the possibility
that I didn't hear:- "they were testing a new kind of drug that gave
super human strength", or "one or two of them were on drugs and
turned crazy, killed all the rest, then perished of the cold when he
or she tried to escape and forgot to dress first".

I keep thinking "Bigfoot" or "Yeti", again, no evidence.

We learn about experiments in the West after 50 or 100 years, but in
Russia, I think never!

Mike.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike said:


> There is a film made about this incident, it is called
> "Devil's Pass", you have to buy it or have Amazon
> Prime, or Netflix, or some other that stream or sell.
> 
> ...




 Mike, are you sure about the movie name ? I have Netflix, and found that movie "Devil's Pass" last night, but it was nothing about the Dyatlov incident ?

The one last night was about some Alien invasion. Not very good...


----------



## Mike (Jan 12, 2021)

rgp said:


> Mike, are you sure about the movie name ? I have Netflix, and found that movie "Devil's Pass" last night, but it was nothing about the Dyatlov incident ?
> 
> The one last night was about some Alien invasion. Not very good...


Here is a link to the wiki information on the film.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil's_Pass

When I asked Google about the film, they supplied a big
advert of a film called Devil's Pass, which is about 5 young
Americans investigating the incident, it is listed as a Horror.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike said:


> Since all Scientific, Logical, Improbable and Comical suggestions
> have been discussed here and in the World generally, the possibility
> that I didn't hear:- "they were testing a new kind of drug that gave
> super human strength", or "one or two of them were on drugs and
> ...


The more and more I think about it, I just can't see the parties death as being attributed to a Bigfoot or Yeti attack, because aside from a select few large apex predators, wild animals typically look to kill a single prey and take it down, not multiple, and aside from there being odd bodily damage to a few of the party, there's nothing mentioned as far as unusual animal hair or tracks found in the area, and there's nothing in the way of damage to the bodies that would suggest a large animal with claws or teeth.

I wonder if the absence of eyes on two of the bodies found in conjunction with one of the bodies missing the tongue, wasn't the result of one or two (or more) of the party desperate for food, and with the two hikers already dead, the party removed the easiest parts to cook over the fire and eat.

I'm steering more and more away from something supernatural or outer space, and more towards a common sense approach to what happened.

There are still plenty of unexplainable happenings that unfolded within the party, like the missing and broken branches missing so high up on the tree, but I believe the end result lied within the party itself, encountering adverse and harsh weather conditions, possibly being ill-equipped, with the possibility of one or more in the party loosing their minds and turning on the group.


----------



## Mike (Jan 12, 2021)

After watching the video that you put there Aunt Marg,
I began to think that it was the fire, but that doesn't explain
the damage ie., a broken skull and caved-in chests that were
the same as injuries from a car smash, or the "No Boots", why
run away in socks, no coats etc., no there is something really
eerie going on here.

I threw in Big Foot and Yeti as something else to point to, but
don't believe it myself.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 12, 2021)

This incident typically comes up when the subject of Bigfoot like creatures.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike said:


> After watching the video that you put there Aunt Marg,
> I began to think that it was the fire, but that doesn't explain
> the damage ie., a broken skull and caved-in chests that were
> the same as injuries from a car smash, or the "No Boots", why
> ...


It sure does leave a lot to ones imagination, doesn't it, Mike.

If the tent caught fire, maybe that's why they exited the tent without footwear.

As for the broken skull and crushed chest cavity, those two have me stumped.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> It sure does leave a lot to ones imagination, doesn't it, Mike.
> 
> If the tent caught fire, maybe that's why they exited the tent without footwear.
> 
> *As for the broken skull and crushed chest cavity, those two have me stumpe*d.


There's a video on youtube that shows all the locations these kids' bodies were found in a *similar snowy conditions* and *after a thaw* comparison. Taking into account those comparisons and the positions of the bodies with skeletal damage, the video maker hypothesizes that those 2 fell quite some distance into a very rocky creek-bed that was partially obscured by snow, very obscured when looking at it from the deceased hikers approach.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> There's a video on youtube that shows all the locations these kids' bodies were found in a *similar snowy conditions* and *after a thaw* comparison. Taking into account those comparisons and the positions of the bodies with skeletal damage, the video maker hypothesizes that those 2 fell quite some distance into a very rocky creek-bed that was partially obscured by snow, very obscured when looking at it from the deceased hikers approach.


That makes sense, and I can see that as being the cause.

I'm starting to look at this case in a different light.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That makes sense, and I can see that as being the cause.
> 
> I'm starting to look at this case in a different light.


I'll see if I can find that vid. It was a good one.
Also, did you know a similar event happened some decades later? There was 1 survivor but she was so traumatized she was never able to talk about it other than giving investigators all the facts she knew. I'll look for that one, too. Should be easier to find..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'll see if I can find that vid. It was a good one.
> Also, did you know a similar event happened some decades later? There was 1 survivor but she was so traumatized she was never able to talk about it other than giving investigators all the facts she knew. I'll look for that one, too. Should be easier to find..


Yes, please, Mur, would love anything additional you can add to this topic.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 12, 2021)

Here's the similar incident...


----------



## Kadee (Jan 12, 2021)

The tiny bit of the link I read , it sure sounds creepy  I’ve never heard of it before


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 12, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> The tiny bit of the link I read , it sure sounds creepy  I’ve never heard of it before


It's kind of gruesome, Kadee.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Here's the similar incident...


Very interesting video, Mur.

Very mysterious.

I definitely wouldn't feel comfortable venturing into either area where the strange events unfolded.


----------



## rgp (Jan 13, 2021)

Mike said:


> Here is a link to the wiki information on the film.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil's_Pass
> 
> When I asked Google about the film, they supplied a big
> ...




 Well, I guess it's just no longer available.


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2021)

I thought that I had found a movie, but had
already put a link to it and others.

Here  is a link to an audio book about the Dyatlov
Pass.






Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 13, 2021)

Watched the entire thing, particularly loved the actual photographs, the best I've seen thus far.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 9, 2021)

I've read some very recent explanations that seem to attribute a special type of Avalanche for the crushing injuries suffered by members of the Dyatlov Pass victims; basically, the snow is formed in layers, with some extraordinarily dense and heavy.  While this wouldn't account for the missing eyes and tongue of some victims, possibly animal predation after the event might.  But what of the high levels of radiation found?  Part of the case's fascination is that no single explanation seems to account for all of the incidentals.  At any rate, overwhelming forces were certainly at play...


----------

